# capi - fcpci modul lädt nicht

## darookee

moin

erstmal zum system:

gentoo 1.4rc1

avm Fritz!PCI 2.0

ich hab mit dem fcpci modul das problem, dass er meint, es wäre mit ner 2er version von gcc kompiliert worden und der kernel mit ner 3er ... ists allerdings nicht ... hab das mehrere male neu gemacht ... hab sogar die neuere fcpci version geladen von der avm seite ... da mäckert er allerdings nicht wegen dem compiler, sondern lädt es einfach nicht ohne besondere fehlermeldungen ... :'(

wodran kann das liegen ? es ist sicher nur gcc 3.x drauf ... 0_o

----------

## py-ro

Lösche bitte mal die Objektdateien und das Modul im Unterverzeichniss src.drv

Dann neu kompilieren

Bei meiner fxusb.o lags daran

----------

## darookee

hat nichts gebracht ... immer noch das gleiche problem ... : (

----------

## py-ro

Versuche mal wie in folgender Adresse beschrieben das Makefile zu verändern

http://ixi.thepenguin.de/capi.html

Das mit dem long long kannst aber getrost vergessen!

----------

## darookee

immer noch das problem ...

kann es evtl daran liegen, dass lib/fcpci-lib.o mit gcc2 'gemacht' wurde ? die datei ist ja nur als objekt da ... also ohne den source ... : (

----------

## py-ro

Also das hat bei mir keine Probleme gemacht, könnte aber natürlich sein.

Hast die letzte Version von AVM geladen?

 :Exclamation:  Hast du es über 

```
make install
```

 installiert?

Weil du dann die Capi Utilities aus dem Archiv nimmst die wahrscheinlich mit gcc2.x übersetzt worden sind.

----------

## darookee

habe einmal die version genommen, die als ebuild da is ... damit war der gcc2/3 fehler ...

dann habe ich das wieder alle gelöscht gehabt und den direkt von der avm seite geladen ...

den habe ich einmal mit 

```
make install
```

installiert, das hat nich funktioniert ...

dann habe ich ihn auch nochmal manuell installiert ... 

beim laden sagt er, dass der kernel dann 'getainted' wird ...

und dann kommt noch eine zeile:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> /lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo-r10/misc/fcpci.o: init_module: Input/Output error
> 
> blabla can be caused by wrong module parameters ( werden keine übergeben, soweit ich das sehe ... )
> ...

 

ich glaub, ich schmeiss die karte raus und nehm ne v1 ... 0_o

----------

## DocGonzo

Ich habe keine Erfahrung mit der PCI Version. Ich habe eine FritzX-USB. Aber die Treiberinstallation dürfte genauso funkionieren!

Versuch doch mal den Treiber von der AVM Seite zu runterzuladen (für Version 8.1). Dann mit "tar xzf xyz.tar.gz" entpacken und in das neue Verzeichnis reingehen. Dann mit "make" eine neues Modul übersetzen (das existierende ist für SuSE). Mit "make install" installieren, und mit "depmod -a" die Modulabhängigkeiten aktualisieren! So hat das bei mir reibungslos funktioniert. Ich hab übrigens einen 2.4.20er Kernel, aber es sollte mit einem 2.4.19er genauso funktionieren. Wichtig ist dass du den aktuellsten AVM-Treiber (für SuSE 8.1) runterlädst, denn der 8.0-Treiber funktioniert nur mit Kernel 2.4.18.

Ich hoffe das hilft dir weiter!

----------

## Robert K.

 *darookee wrote:*   

> immer noch das problem ...
> 
> kann es evtl daran liegen, dass lib/fcpci-lib.o mit gcc2 'gemacht' wurde ? die datei ist ja nur als objekt da ... also ohne den source ... : (

 

Hi,

Ja, du hast recht. Wenn das kompilieren nicht klappen sollte, kannst du immer noch folgendes Probieren. 

Siehe Beitrag: 16 unter:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=25787&highlight=capi

Grüße

Robert

----------

## darookee

downgrade der modutils hat nichts genützt :'(

hab jetzt den 2.4.20er kernel genommen ...  das modul auch nochmal kompiliert ... naja ging dann auch nich ... trotzdem danke :D

allerdings funktionierts jetz mit dem hisax_fcpcipnp modul *wunder*

da wählt er allerdings raus, bekommt dann aber ein remote hangup ... habs jetz schon mit freenet und arcor versucht ... aber das is ja eh n anderes problem ... *G*

----------

## Robert K.

 *darookee wrote:*   

> downgrade der modutils hat nichts genützt :'(
> 
> hab jetzt den 2.4.20er kernel genommen ...  das modul auch nochmal kompiliert ... naja ging dann auch nich ... trotzdem danke 
> 
> 

 

Hi,

Ich habe es gerade noch einmal auf meinem Rechner  getestet und es funktionierte.

Hier meine Vorgehensweise:

(Kernel sollte idealerweise schon mit folgenden zusätzlichen Optionen übersetzt worden sein).

```

...

 [*] Prompt for development and/or incomplete code/drivers

...

 [*] Enable loadable module support

 [*]   Set version information on all module symbols

 [*]   Kernel module loader

...

 <M> PPP (point-to-point protocol) support

 [*]   PPP multilink support (EXPERIMENTAL)

 <M>   PPP support for async serial ports

 <M>   PPP support for sync tty ports

 <M>   PPP Deflate compression

 <M>   PPP BSD-Compress compression

 <M>   PPP over Ethernet (EXPERIMENTAL)

...

<M> ISDN support

...

!!! < > HiSax SiemensChipSet driver support !!!

...

 <M> CAPI2.0 support

 [*]   Verbose reason code reporting (kernel size +=7K)

 [*]   CAPI2.0 Middleware support (EXPERIMENTAL)

 <M>   CAPI2.0 /dev/capi support

 [*]     CAPI2.0 filesystem support

 <M>   CAPI2.0 capidrv interface support

```

Wenn du ein Kernel Up/Downgrade durchführst immer erst ein make mrproper in /usr/src/linux aufrufen. Die .config Datei (enthält die Kernelkonfiguration) sollte allerdings vorher gesichert und kann dann wieder hergestellt werden. Anschließend ein make oldconfig usw ...

Hier noch einmal die Installation der einzelnen Pakete:

```

emerge  /usr/portage/sys-apps/modutils/modutils-2.4.20.ebuild

ebuild /usr/portage/net-dialup/fcpci/fcpci-03.09.10.ebuild digest  # (Nur wenn eine Meldung erscheint, das das Archiv defekt ist und du es noch einmal herunterladen sollst.)

emerge fcpci ppp capi4k-utils

rc-update add capi default

update-modules

```

mit /etc/init.d/capi start sollte sich jetzt das entsprechende Modul melden. 

Hier noch einmal meine Config für die Arcor(er)spar-Einwahl

/etc/ppp/peers/ibc/arcor-sp

```

/etc/debug

sync

noauth

-chap

user arcor-spar

plugin userpass.so

password internet

defaultroute

plugin capiplugin.so

#controller 1

#numberprefix 0

number 0192076

protocol hdlc

/dev/null

```

Diese Zeile kannst du in ein (Start)Skript einfügen. /usr/local/bin/poa

```
pppd demand connect "" idle 240 holdoff 1 call ibc/arcor-sp
```

Das Stopp-Skript: /usr/local/bin/poff

```
killall pppd
```

Halt mich auf dem laufenden  :Wink: 

Grüße

Robert

P:S: Was vergessen ?

----------

## darookee

JUHU!

das modul wird geladen und alles ... das einzige problem ist ...

wenn ich mit dem pppd wähle, z.B.:

```

pppd call isdn/arcor

```

kommt nach ca. 2 sekunden ne kernel panic ...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> pppd[837]: capiplugin: phase establish (was serialconn).
> 
> kernel BUG at shed.c:564!
> ...

 

wodran kann das so liegen ? : (

hab die 2.4.20er vanilla sources genommen ... werde gleich nochmal die gentoo-sources-r10 nehmen ... vllt liegts ja da dran ... ich meld mich dann nochmal ; )

-------

2 stunden später

-------

also mit den gentoo-sources-2.4.19-r10 ... kommt auch ne kernel panic ... :'(

----------

## Robert K.

 *darookee wrote:*   

> JUHU!
> 
> pppd[837]: capiplugin: phase establish (was serialconn).
> 
> kernel BUG at shed.c:564!
> ...

 

Hi,

Ich habe mit den gentoo-sourcen (Kernel 2.4.19) und den ac-sourcen (Kernel 2.4.20)  noch keine Kernel-Panics/Capi gehabt. 

Ich würd die ac-sourcen nehmen, sofern du nicht Patches wie crypt,acpi etc. brauchst, die halt nur bei den Gentoo-Sourcen bei sind.

Findet man nicht bei kernel.org irgenwo eine Liste welche Bugs gefunden bzw. gefixt wurden ?   

Grüße

Robert

----------

## darookee

kernel panic ... auch mit den ac-sources ... : ( ich versuch jetz erstmal die aa-sources ... wenn das nicht hilft ... hm ... denk ich mal, liegts evtl an der karte ... : / ich steck die dann einfach mal um ...

trotzdem schonmal danke :D

mfg

rookee

-----------

edit

-----------

die aa-sources booten nur bis zum raid ... dann is aus o_0 mist ...

----------

## Robert K.

 *darookee wrote:*   

>  wenn das nicht hilft ... hm ... denk ich mal, liegts evtl an der karte ... : / ich steck die dann einfach mal um D
> 
> 

 

Hi,

Deine Hardware wird ansonsten einwandrei erkannt und ist korrekt eingebunden ? 

Die Pakete ließen sich alle ohne irgenwelche Warnungen/Fehler installieren ? 

Schwierigkeiten dieser Art (allerdings nur ständiges einfrieren des Systems) hatte ich als sich TV-Karte + ISDN einen IRQ teilen sollten und als ich mein neues Board VIAKT400 Chipsatz mit generischen Treibern vom 2.4.19 Gentoo-Kernel betrieben habe.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> /lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo-r10/misc/fcpci.o: init_module: Input/Output error 
> 
>  blabla can be caused by wrong module parameters ( werden keine übergeben, soweit ich das sehe ... ) 
> ...

 

Was steht denn in deiner /etc/capi.conf ? Dort stehen nänlich die Konfigurationsparameter der Karte. Bei mir ist die Zeile mit fcpci auskommentiert.

Wenns garnicht anders geht,  würd ich die Karte mit isdn4k-utils betreiben.

Mir gehen langsam die Ideen aus ...  :Wink: 

Grüße

Robert

NACHTRAG: Meinte eigentlich, das das Kommentarzeichen vor fcpci in der /etc/capi.conf entfernt werden sollte Last edited by Robert K. on Thu Jan 09, 2003 4:40 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## darookee

 *Robert K. wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Deine Hardware wird ansonsten einwandrei erkannt und ist korrekt eingebunden ? 
> 
> 

 

jepp

 *Robert K. wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Die Pakete ließen sich alle ohne irgenwelche Warnungen/Fehler installieren ? 
> 
> 

 

jepp ...

in dem ding ist eigentlich nicht viel drin ... nur ne netzwerkkarte und halt die Fritz!Card ... die IRQs überschneiden sich auch nich ...

 *Robert K. wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Was steht denn in deiner /etc/capi.conf ? Dort stehen nänlich die Konfigurationsparameter der Karte. Bei mir ist die Zeile mit fcpci auskommentiert.
> 
> 

 

bei mir steht da nur die fcpci drin ...

```

fcpci - - - - - -

```

ich versuchs mal mit auskommentiert, und wenn das nichts bringt geb ich dem den irq mal an ... 

 *Robert K. wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wenns garnicht anders geht,  würd ich die Karte mit isdn4k-utils betreiben.
> 
> 

 

wenn es echt nich geht ... mach ich das dann wohl auch ... *G*

danke für deine hilfe :D hast mich auf jeden fall weiter gebracht : )

----------

## DMK

Bei mir die selben probleme...

ich habe wirklich den starken verdacht, dass das daran liegt, dass der vorkompilierte teil des fcpci-moduls mit gcc2 uebersetzt wurde...

suse 8.2 ist ja jetzt glaube ich auch mit gcc3, vielleicht bringt avm dann dazu ein passendes kernelmodul?

wenn ich modutils <= 2.4.20 habe erkennt er zwar nicht, dass das mit falscher gcc-version compiliert wurde, aber er bringt einen i/o error beim laden...

...

----------

## DMK

nach ein bisschen rumprobieren und ueberlegen wieso da nen i/o fehlern auftreten koennte hab ich es endlich geschaft, das fcpci modul zum laufen zu bringen!

loesung des problems war:

1. fritzcard in einen anderen pci-slot umstecken

2. suse-8.1 treiber zum selbercompilieren (einfach make und make install)

3. emerge capi4k-utils

4. capiinit

...

gruss,

Florian

----------

